# considering to buy an 07 Z



## amx22 (Jun 15, 2006)

im new to nissan and considering to buy an 07 Z im prob goin to get nismo mods to save the warranty heres my question w/ nismo cai, headers, exhaust, and cams how much whp should i expect to gain around?

thanx guys


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

really depends on the motor. I would suggest against the nismo CAI and save money by buying the JWT pop charger. The gains are better with the pop charger combined with the other mods. Also with those, I suggest purchasing a plenum spacer or MREV mod.


----------



## AZDUDE80 (Sep 30, 2006)

they are going to change engines to maybe a 4.0L v6 or a vq35hr not sure


----------

